# Powder measure



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

For you people that use loose powder what do you use to measure it. T/c Hunter, or one with the swivel funnel or something else? Just switching from pellets to loose and wanted to see what the best one to use is.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Brass TC Volume measure. The old reliable one.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...e-black-powder-measure-50-to-120-grains-brass

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I use a digital scale, I'v used several measuring tools and tested them on my digital scale and they were all off by a few grains. If you want it exact every time I would use the digital.. I measure out a dozen speed loaders and then carry my digital with me in the truck. If I backpack into the high country, I take 12 speedloaders and if I shoot that many times then I will go home..


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...sure-with-swivel-funnel-5-to-120-grains-brass

This is the one I use. Granted compared to a lot of guys on here I am a newbie, but this one works great.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm with DallanC, I use the brass T C.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I use the brass TC one to throw multiple charges into a scale pan then take the average weight and start weighting charges. Unless I'm loading Black Horn then I just multiply the volume charge by .7 to get the weight I'm looking for. Much easier when at the range to dump a premeasured charge into the muzzy then messing around with a volume measure.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I shoot BH209 and i weigh my charges and dump them into tubes to use at the range or on the hunt. i dont know if it is better than by volume but it makes me feel better.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't really know what is better. Davide Pedersoli (Pedersoli replica rifles) specifically mentions weights of powder vary depending on moisture content of said powder, even from the same can.

I think in general muzzleloaders are inefficent at burning powder and being off a few grains whether you measure by weight or volume doesn't really matter as not all powder gets burned during a firing anyway. 


-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have the TC one and another brass one that extends and has a tightener to keep the charge at the same weight without pulling it out. I really like it best-- now if I could just find it..... My friend just drilled a dowel until it filled the proper amount. 

The day I have to measure the charge to the milligram is the day I stop shooting black powder (or whatever loose powder).


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I don't really know what is better. Davide Pedersoli (Pedersoli replica rifles) specifically mentions weights of powder vary depending on moisture content of said powder, even from the same can.
> 
> I think in general muzzleloaders are inefficent at burning powder and being off a few grains whether you measure by weight or volume doesn't really matter as not all powder gets burned during a firing anyway.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm sure you're right, I've read a few things were guys have tested loads a few grains on either side of the charge and found no real change in POI. I weight the charges just because it's easier and less wasteful and when your talking BH209 I treat it like gold due to the cost.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to shoot 80 grains in my old Thompson Renegade back in the 80's. That seemed to to work best for me with the ball and patch. 
My brother in law would shoot 120 grains in his thinking he was getting a "faster bullet" 
I never could convince him he was just blowing unburnt powder out the barrel.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> I used to shoot 80 grains in my old Thompson Renegade back in the 80's. That seemed to to work best for me with the ball and patch.
> My brother in law would shoot 120 grains in his thinking he was getting a "faster bullet"
> I never could convince him he was just blowing unburnt powder out the barrel.


Well 120gr with a roundball would just "strip" across the lands, probably making his ball oblong and wonky. Sure it might have been fast, but I'll bet the accuracy was crapppppppp!

-DallanC


----------



## 1trhall (Oct 18, 2017)

DallanC said:


> I don't really know what is better. Davide Pedersoli (Pedersoli replica rifles) specifically mentions weights of powder vary depending on moisture content of said powder, even from the same can.
> 
> I think in general muzzleloaders are inefficent at burning powder and being off a few grains whether you measure by weight or volume doesn't really matter as not all powder gets burned during a firing anyway.
> 
> -DallanC


One if the big advantages to using Blackhorn 209 is that it is the only black powder substitue/synthetic that is Non-hygroscopic. It is the only one that will Not adsorb moisture from the air. It's why you can store it the same as smokeless powder and use it year over year.

+2 on using a digital scale to weigh out loads and keep them in quick deployable plastic tubes.


----------

